# 489 Release Letter



## ARJUNGANGULAKUNTI (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi ,

I moved to Adelaide on 489 visa.From Past three months I couldn't find any job.
I am an analyst programmer with Specialization in SalesForce Tool.In Adelaide there are no openings for this Skill.But the Skill is in huge demand in Sydney and Melbourne areas.Can i apply for Release letter to Immigration SA? Is any one in Forum Who got Release Letter From Immigration SA?. I have Few queries 

1 If I get a job in Melbourne if the company Permits can I stay and Work from Home in South Australia?Will it be considered for 887.

3 Even I get option to work from my home in my payslip if they mention melbourne
How can I convey to Immigration that I worked and Lived in Adelaide.

4 Normally in Job Sometimes you may have to travel to other states to meet clients and training programs.Is it permissible? 


Kindly advice


----------



## shivam7106 (Aug 15, 2016)

ARJUNGANGULAKUNTI said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I moved to Adelaide on 489 visa.From Past three months I couldn't find any job.
> I am an analyst programmer with Specialization in SalesForce Tool.In Adelaide there are no openings for this Skill.But the Skill is in huge demand in Sydney and Melbourne areas.Can i apply for Release letter to Immigration SA? Is any one in Forum Who got Release Letter From Immigration SA?. I have Few queries
> ...


Hi,

Wait for another 2 months and you might get a suitable job in SA itself as the new financial year is about to start in 10 days and plethora of new job opening will surface the market in the month of July to September.

1) If you are staying in SA, it should be good but not sure though. Ask experts about the same

2) You can only convey that you lived in SA but not worked in SA

3) Yes, in 489 you dont have any limitations on travelling


----------

